# Looking to get pet pigeon, preferrably rehome or rescue, UK (Scotland)



## eilidhlune (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi there,

I'm an avid pigeon lover who's wanted one as a pet since I found out it was possible! 
The thing is though, I would much rather provide a home to a rescue pigeon than a captive bred one. I'd prefer a pigeon that had been rescued at a young age as it would be less wild but I also dont know whether it being a rescued adult would make a difference with how tameable itd be. 
The problem is, I've done a lot of searching and found nothing in the UK on rescue pigeons, only in the States. I was wondering if any of you UK or even Europe based (if its possible to bring into UK) know of any pigeon rescues/ rescue centers that would allow adoption as an indoor pet? Or even rehoming pet pigeons from shelters or something like that? 

I personally prefer to rescue pets rather than buy wherever I can so any help with this would be greatly appreciated! 
I should also mention due to my covid living situation I'm not looking to immediatly adopt but hope to in the near future. I'm currently just researching, planning and lookinh for options. 

Thank you!


----------



## Joeyspesh (Sep 16, 2020)

There’s a pigeon rescue group on Facebook, maybe that’s a good place to start! If you don’t have any luck come back and I will try to connect you with someone I know who’s more involved in the community. I’m British but live in Italy so no personal experience! Also, how kind of you! ♥


----------

